# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  "Fjalëkryqi"

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mbasi qe eshte e mundur te mbyllet tema "Fjal Kryqi" per arsye te numrit,per mos te ju mbetet loja ne gjyse po hapi nje teme te re.Ju deshiroj loje te mbare.*

----------


## hot_prinz

Xheni t'lumshin duart  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

askush nga fjalekryqoret on?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Xheni t'lumshin duart


*Hote sps,por mire do ishte edhe ti te postosh qe te mare pjes edhe une.*

----------


## hot_prinz

Xheni une i postova disa  :perqeshje:

----------


## Enkeleu

Mirë se Ju gjej  :buzeqeshje: 




Dukuri e rrallë =RARITET

Fatuar, përgëzuar = URUAR

----------


## Enkeleu

E bëj pa ndjenja = PAK

Njësi peshe  e vjetër = OKA

----------


## Enkeleu

Pjesëtari SS-ve = ESES

----------


## Enkeleu

Llogore ushtarake Osmane= ISTIKAME

Sako solemne= FRAK

----------


## Enkeleu

60 min (sh) (shq) = ORËT

mënyra e ushqimit= DIETA

----------


## hot_prinz

Enkeleu si vetima  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz



----------


## Enkeleu

> Enkeleu si vetima


e bej pa ndjenja , nuk qenka Pak , por MEK

----------


## Enkeleu

solistja am. Ros = Diana

hahha , e dij Hot " kopjoooooo , kopjooooo "  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz



----------


## Enkeleu

Letrari Delvina= NAMIK

----------


## Enkeleu

Enë druri për ujë = BROKATARE

Pasi= MBASI

----------


## hot_prinz

> solistja am. Ros = Diana
> 
> hahha , e dij Hot " kopjoooooo , kopjooooo "


 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enkeleu

shqetsimet, hallet =SIKLETET

Plaqkitur, grabitur =PRETUAR

Toke me Uje= UJACAT

me rroba të reja = SPIC

----------


## hot_prinz

Thith gjiri deles - MJELA ?

hahahahaa SPIC, qe sa se kam ndegjuar.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

